# CPT codes 20985-20987



## kari2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am for examples on when to use these codes. Our ortho doc uses a mini c-arm during surgery. Are these codes used to report that?
Thanks


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2008)

yes they are.  Since they are "add on" codes, make sure that you are billing an approved primary procedure (there are a ton of them).  These codes are also -51 exempt.

(I just put a memo out on this to my docs today as a matter of fact because they werent documenting image-less or obtained images)


----------



## kari2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks! Is there a appendix or a list of approved primary procedures for this or do I need to check the CCI edits each time? I too will need to have the docs tell me if it was image or image-less


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2008)

kari2007 said:


> Thanks! Is there a appendix or a list of approved primary procedures for this or do I need to check the CCI edits each time? I too will need to have the docs tell me if it was image or image-less



I use Encoder Pro which has the list provided there.  If you dont have this available, then I would use the CCI edits 

I do not see an appendix or even a reference in the CPT book for that matter as to where to find this list (thats kinda dumb on CPT's part..pardon the dig).


----------

